# Kawasaki Teryx Side by Side UTV system



## JP Fabrication

Here's a system I did for my friend's wife. For those of you that aren't familiar with this type of vehicle, it has a 750 V twin motor, 4 wheel drive with locking diffs front and rear, like a golf cart on steriods. We use these UTV's at Glamis Sand Dunes in southern Ca.



Product installed:

ALPINE: CDA-9884
PDX-4.150 
SPR-17C 6 1/2"components
SPS-13C2 5 1/4" coaxials

JL Audio 8W3v3

Tsunami RCA's and power cable

ProArmor billet iPod holder 

Optima Yellow Top and factory battery

Fab performed: Front speaker pod
rear speaker pods
under hood 8" sub box
glassed head unit into factory cup holder
Proarmor iPod holder to dash bracket
cup holder ( the factory cup holder was where I glassed in the head unit)
relocate factory battery and electrical box to fit Optima
charging plug for Optima
Superbright LED interior lighting


----------



## James Bang

Excellent job Jon!

Man that beefed up golf cart has better wiring than my car  it's probably faster, too.

Too bad you couldn't make the meet. I didn't get to hear your car after the imprint.


----------



## jdc753

dang thats pretty sweet for sure. I've been dying to get out to Glamis every since I first read about it when I was 15. But being in Massachusetts it would be a bit of a drive, and as much fun as flying out and renting something would be, it would be soo much more fun to drive out with my truck and quad. 

Install look sweet and must be a blast for cruising around on the dunes. 

Also what is this here?? Looks like some sort of power/ground quick disconnect?


----------



## JP Fabrication

That's for charging the Optima while at camp. This is my bud's wife and kid so I made this a 100% stand alone system running off the Optima. No chance of ever stranding the wife and kid.


----------



## jdc753

crnacnac said:


> That's for charging the Optima while at camp. This is my bud's wife and kid so I made this a 100% stand alone system running off the Optima. No chance of ever stranding the wife and kid.


Very good thinking. Audio is great and all, but a trust worthy vehicle is much more important, specially where you can drive for miles and never know how far away you really are. 

How long does the stereo play for running off the optima? 

Where did you get that quick disconnect, looks like something I could use. What size wire do you have attached to it?


----------



## JP Fabrication

jdc753 said:


> Very good thinking. Audio is great and all, but a trust worthy vehicle is much more important, specially where you can drive for miles and never know how far away you really are.
> 
> How long does the stereo play for running off the optima?
> 
> Where did you get that quick disconnect, looks like something I could use. What size wire do you have attached to it?


The connector comes in a kit from Napa. It's 4 gauge, way overkill for what it's being used for. His sand car and other UTV have the same connector so I just kept it the same for all his vehicles.


----------

